# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG Software v1.6.9 - Samsung GT-S5750E, Huawei U8686 and more!

## mohamed73

*msung GT-S5750E, Huawei U8686 and more!*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG Software v1.6.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S5750E, Pantech P5000, Huawei U1270 and Huawei U8686 (T-Mobile Prism II)!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.9 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* 
- *Samsung GT-S5750E* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Pantech P5000* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U1270* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U8686* - added Dead Boot (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Uploaded new Repair file for Samsung SPH-L710 (L710VPUDND8_L710SPRDND8_SPR; Android: 4.4.2).**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Octoplus JTAG Software v1.6.9 - Samsung GT-S5750E, Huawei U8686 and more!*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG Software v1.6.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S5750E, Pantech P5000, Huawei U1270 and Huawei U8686 (T-Mobile Prism II)!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.9 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* 
- *Samsung GT-S5750E* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Pantech P5000* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U1270* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U8686* - added Dead Boot (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Uploaded new Repair file for Samsung SPH-L710 (L710VPUDND8_L710SPRDND8_SPR; Android: 4.4.2).**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

